# Night Fishing on Lake Livingston



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I would love to get a few guys together and go night fishing on Lake Livingston.
Problem is that I am not set up for it really and do not know how the fish work at night. Any thoughts from the 2Coolers?


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It's been awhile since I've fished it at night but the fishing is good. I tight lined for blue cat in the woods at the mouth of Caney creek for years and killed them. I have also fished with shiners under floating lights in the summer and caught lots of white bass. If you go at night watch the weather, the wind is a completely different animal at night.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I got all the set ups.1500 watt HId lights,uderwater HID portable green lights,generators.Just bring the gas and tell me where.If you aint got no location below the dam, I've caught cats and whites at night.I'm available this weekend Saturday night.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Done deal Bruce. Message me to firm up plans

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

CrazyBass said:


> Done deal Bruce. Message me to firm up plans
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Sure will Crazy B.Gotta watch the weather closer to the weekend befor we can say for sure.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey CB. You wanna see something like this?


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

*HID lights*

Hi

Does the lights work as well as the video shows? I always wonder about night lights and which one to buy.

searacer


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh yes it work just like the video.When the the water gets in the 60 all the shads and minows head for the shallows and the spawning crappies are right behind them,Given the location is known to have crappies.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

brucevannguyen said:


> Oh yes it work just like the video.When the the water gets in the 60 all the shads and minows head for the shallows and the spawning crappies are right behind them,Given the location is known to have crappies.


Fun time! I fished with friends several times at night on Lake Texoma when I lived in Ft. Worth. We caught many big striper bass at night (32"+) and some huge blue cats during the months Oct-Dec. I haven't tried lake Livingston but would like to do some time. I am itch for some catfish and tripper.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I have a 5 foot monster green light I can bring with us..... It works like a champ.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

In west Texas when I was a kid (why back last century) we only fished at night for crappie and white bass. The light source then was the old reliable Coleman lanterns.
The smell of burning mosquitoes and June bugs is indelibly etch in my nose.
It was some of the greatest trips of my long checkered fishing career.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Looks like 40% chance of rain for Saturday night - Sunday morning. If you reschedule I may be able to go as well. I have a 24" submersible green lamp and all the night fishing supplies I need.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

We can reschedule if need be Kick. I am always up to fishing so I am sure we can go again and again and again..............


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Can you recommend a light? Make model


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Just wacth them you tube videos.You dont need anything expansive or big like mine with the generator and all.Just any 12 volt lights will dnly thing I would recommend is to go with LED.Very low power consumption.The big factor is to find a location with both bait and predator fish present.Only then can them lights really do there magic..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I want to see you guys go get em at night. I don't fish at night any more, I like to sleep too much, but used to as a kid, like Sunbeam that was the way we fished for crappie in particular.
Over the last few years several friends have invited me and have gone and tried with no real success. I know it could be killer white/striped bass action if you get in the right place at the right time.
I'm looking forward to some reports from the night crew.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I was hoping Shadslinger wanted to come so he can show us some tricks................... Might have to put him on a retainer fee..


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have been told that night time fishing for stripers can be awesome, so when you guys get on em, send me a PM and I'll read the post in the morning :>)


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Probably not gonna get into them stripers until they get really active in and around the lake during the day.Like to find a school at night and drop a couple of green lights down just to see what their reactions is.Problem is I've only got a flat bottom boat so I need nights when the lake is gonna be flat to make this happen.I'm gonna invest a little time in this night fishing thing.People here on the forum need some thing new to try out other than the norm.Plus its a great way to get out of the summer heat if it works out.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> In west Texas when I was a kid (why back last century) we only fished at night for crappie and white bass. The light source then was the old reliable Coleman lanterns.
> The smell of burning mosquitoes and June bugs is indelibly etch in my nose.
> It was some of the greatest trips of my long checkered fishing career.


SB that sure struck a note with me ,But was Floundering along the coast..The smell is unforgetable ( not really stinky though)..


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> I have been told that night time fishing for stripers can be awesome, so when you guys get on em, send me a PM and I'll read the post in the morning :>)


All I can say is if you catch a Striper on a crappie rod it will be awesome!!!


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

What type of set up should we use for night fishing? 

Slabs?

Shad? 

Live bait?

Minnows?


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I suggest minnows. Easy to get and keep alive and always a great bait. Not tried the others you mention. I do have some wax worms I bought from Academy and they work to attract crappie when put on jigs. 
Here is a picture of my jon boat rigged for night fishing and the green light I use as well. Yep, those are minnows swimming around the light. It works! 
Also, I have landed a few good size strippers on my crappie poles but I use 20 lb braid for my minnow rigs and IT WAS FUN!!!


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have never fished Livingston at night but have done very well on Richland Chambers and Conroe with my rig


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like we should all have a fishing night party...lol....


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have 6k watts and can light up the south end but I think the lake bugs will carry the boat back to the trailer. We do need to do this in memory of Kevin (Gitsum) I know he would be right there knocking us on the head saying we are doing it wrong!! Miss that guy. He was the night stalker on Livingston.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Kevin sure was the night fishing man, he always said there had to be some wind before he found a good bite. He used a slab on bottom a drop leader above with a minnow on a crappie hook. Used to fill barrels with white bass!


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

DUman08 said:


> I have never fished Livingston at night but have done very well on Richland Chambers and Conroe with my rig


Bring your boat as well.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

CrazyBass said:


> Sounds like we should all have a fishing night party...lol....


That really sound fun for everyone CB.Especially people that like to fish at night but do not have lights and wanna try it out.We should all bring lights to a location and light it up.That would be fun and interesting.And yes in memory of Gitsum.Don't know the guy but fishing seems to be his passion when he was still alive.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

OK, so it still looks like rain for saturday night and sunday morning but we should decide where we will meet, what time, and a good head count so we don't leave anyone behind when we launch just in case the weather changes. 
Believe it or not, this will be my first time fishing Livingston so I need to look at maps and see where to launch when we decide and find where to buy some minnows!


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Count me in. Lets go. Anyone need a deck hand?:an5:


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

If the weather holds up we can go out of Indian Hills marina. The old 190 road. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Many years ago when there was no size or number limit on whites, we would fish a couple nights a week during the late spring and early summer. Most nights we caught as many as we wanted to clean using minnows fished vertically down about 14-18 feet deep in 25-35 feet of water. Every now and then a striper would come along and slam the rod down and straighten out the crappie hooks we were using. Sometimes we got lucky enough to land one of them. The minnows didn't have to be alive. When we ran out of minnows, we would catch some of the shad that circled the lights. Some nights the minnows worked the best and some nights the shad worked the best. One night I even saw one guy in the boat put a Cheeto on his hook and catch one. Sure is peaceful out there at night, but be VERY wary of weather sneaking up on you, and of obstructions you may run over at night. Navigating a lake at night is very different than daytime and it is very easy to get turned around. Back then, if it was a weeknight, there were very few places open to get minnows. We use to get them at a store in Cleveland on the way up.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

CrazyBass said:


> If the weather holds up we can go out of Indian Hills marina. The old 190 road.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Great, got it. Thanks. What about minnows? Where to buy close by?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

kickingback said:


> Great, got it. Thanks. What about minnows? Where to buy close by?


You can usually find minnows at the airport quick stop gas station. At the corner of 350 and 3126.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK this weekend night trip count me out.You guys can still go if you want.Due to continuous changing shifting winds and chance of rain,which could end in dangerous boating condition without warnings.Until wind is stable and the northern stop blowing through.I recommend we wait so that our night trip will be enjoyable and safe for everyone who wants to join.Shads still havent show up at the boat ramp yet,most of the whites has left the lake and the striper hasnt been active lately.
If there was no rain in the forecast I would probably recommend a night trip in the river this weekend.The whites are going nuts up there.That would be a prime spot to do this night fishing thing.Too bad the weather is not favorable.I can take the cold,but cold and wet count me out.


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

What does S'S alwayz say???? You never know unless you GO.....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

Let's get a count on who all is wanting to go. We can use my pontoon if the weather holds up. I have 1 green light but I do not have a extra battery for it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

I will have to agree with Bruce. My jon boat would not fair well in the wind, however from what I can see from the weather underground it looks like only 1 tp 6 mph winds which isn't that bad but 40% chance of rain sucks cause it usually means rain from my history with weather.
I would rather wait for a fair weather night so we can enjoy the fishing without having to worry about rain or wind.
Thanks for the offer CB but I feel naked without my jon boat for night fishing!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Night Fishing*

Just a ? There are 2 boats with lights /looks like under gunnels in this post..What kinda lights are you both using? Bet the look 2cool on water..And do they work as they are or do you use additional lights? not trying to HiJac post just keep it going been good read thx


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

I am still waiting on some takers for a night fishing run but it seems that no one wants to go.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

